# Wondering what my pup would be considered as in a blue a red ect



## Aripitt (Sep 18, 2018)

Wondering what my pup would be considered as in a blue a red ect I am new so not sure how to post a picture


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Aripit. The terms red or blue simply refer to the color of the dogs nose. It is not a bloodline or breed. 

Joe


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

You have to host the pic on an image sharing site like IMGUR and then copy and paste the photo tag into the thread.


----------

